# need help with my Roland GRX 400AR Plotter



## Super Jorei (Apr 7, 2008)

hi

I have a roland grx 400ar plotter, I was just wondering if I could use it as a vinyl cutter, where can i buy the blade and blade holder? please give me information, thanks in advance. BTW I'm from the Philippines


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i think you can used that as a cutter just change the pen to a blade. try mo mag tanong sa graphicad or tgraf kung my blade sila. Google Image Result for http://www.luberth.com/help/Roland_drafting_plotter_GRX-350_GRX-450/Roland_drafting_plotter_GRX-350_GRX-450_user_manual/Roland_Digital_Group_Drafting_Plotter_GRX-350.jpg


----------

